# Happy Thanksgiving to one and all!



## billg71 (Nov 22, 2007)

I realize it's an American thing and we have members from the world over, but I want to wish everyone a happy Thanksgiving! May you and your loved ones be safe, together and joyful, and, most importantly, remember that we all have something to be thankful for!

Happy Thanksgiving and Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Nov 22, 2007)

Thank you Bill, may you and yours have a day filled with peace, joy and love. The same for everyone on the planet too!!
Last year a dual personality, oops citizen of USA and NZ held thanksgiving dinner her which I attended and took some pictures at; guess what these are:


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 22, 2007)

Not sure about the first, but the second maybe a wine glass.

Nice B&W abstracts, Geoff.

Don


----------



## Katherine Mann (Nov 23, 2007)

*Happy Thanksgiving*

From your Canuckistani neighbour to the north! 

all you 'mericans, don't eat too much, eh?


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 23, 2007)

Katherine Mann;351' said:
			
		

> From your Canuckistani neighbour to the north!
> 
> all you 'mericans, don't eat too much, eh?


Impossible! It IS Thanksgiving. 16 Lbs of Turkey, my 88 year old Father made Blueberry pie with berries picked form his bushes!  Tons of Hors D'oeuvres! How can one NOT eat too much???

Still snacking as I type!

LOL,



Don


----------



## billg71 (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm about to go make myself a ham sandwich to go with a can of Schweppes and some "flavor enhancer" that comes in a purple sack from our generous neighbors to the North! Katherine, if you ever get "Down South", look me up and I'll introduce you to some great single-barrel Southern whiskey. 

Hope everyone had a great day!

Jah love,


----------

